
Bizarre office gadgets from the past - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20170518-curious-contraptions-of-yesterdays-workplaces
======
IanDrake
>Consider, for instance, Microsoft’s decision to enter the mobile phone
business long after Apple and others cornered the market.

Uhg. That's not what happened. Microsoft had mobile phones way before Apple. I
guess the victors really do get to write history.

